# WE MUST STOP THIS INHUMANE FOX HUNTING



## FloridaFialaFan (Apr 27, 2006)

*THIS FOX HUNTING IS COMPLETELY OUT OF HAND!*









*Best regards ~ ~ ~ FloridaFialaFan* :thumb:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Not going to lie I was ready to delete just from the title! haha :beer:


----------



## FloridaFialaFan (Apr 27, 2006)

*I kinda' figured that might occur*. I was just hoping the Admin would check it out FIRST. Glad someone in this old world still has kept their sense of humor. I TRY to... dd:

Got another VERY funny Fox Hunting photo I'll have to post sometime.

*Best regards ~ ~ ~ FFF*


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Very funny, thought you were anti there for a sec before the pic came up.
:lol:


----------



## FloridaFialaFan (Apr 27, 2006)

*NOPE! Certainly not anti-hunting, or anti-gun.*

If I'm anti-anything, here's the MAIN one...










It SHOULD stand for: *PETA = People Eating Tasty Animals

GUN CONTROL is not about guns! It's about CONTROL!*

*Best regards ~ ~ ~ FFF*


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

In your face peta biatches!!!! :lol:


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

That's hilarious! :lol:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Gun control is hitting what you aim at. :sniper:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Gun control is using both hands!


----------



## stonejs1 (Oct 14, 2008)

where's the picture???? i want to see it!


----------



## FloridaFialaFan (Apr 27, 2006)

*stonejs1, WHAT PICTURE?*

Do you mean that big colorful photo up at the beginning of this thread? It's the ONLY photo posted in this thread.

*Best regards ~ ~ ~ FFF*


----------



## stonejs1 (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah well all i see is a red "X" where the picture is supposed to be?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I can see it. I am using Firefox what are you using? Maybe it's your browser.


----------



## stonejs1 (Oct 14, 2008)

im using explore


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

stonejs1 said:


> yeah well all i see is a red "X" where the picture is supposed to be?


That's too bad you can't see it. Hot chick in a fur thing!!! WOW!!!


----------



## stonejs1 (Oct 14, 2008)

you should email it to me?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

stonejs1 said:


> im using explore


I just loaded mine up on Explorer and it worked fine.

Are you on Dialup or something?

Its a picture of a fox shooting a gun with some dead rabbits by him. The picture has been going around the Internet for years. You may have seen it before.


----------



## stonejs1 (Oct 14, 2008)

nope.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't know what the deal is then.


----------



## stonejs1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Im at work so maybe the picture is blocked? i dont know i will check it out when i get home.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

nice
:beer: :beer:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

You just cannot let guns fall into the paws of a fox!


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

I love that picture!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FloridaFialaFan (Apr 27, 2006)

*I ran across this photo April 2007* and noted that it was taken by Jim Buchanan. I forgot to give him credit for it. It may have been around longer than that, but the indication I got from what was written was that he had just put it togeher very recently - at that time.

*Best regards ~ ~ ~ FFF*


----------



## pbmules5309 (Nov 27, 2006)

This picture is hilarious. I thought it was gonna be some anti hunting rant but when the picture came up I started rolling.


----------



## FloridaFialaFan (Apr 27, 2006)

*I'm surprised nobody mentioned* what a great shot this little guy is! Didn't anyone notice he's a sinistral? And, he's using a right-handed bolt action! Darn good, I think... :roll:

*Best regards ~ ~ ~ FFF*


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

I love this picture but it would be better if the bolt was closed.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

Love it.


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

i heard a saying a while back from some one that said if we blame guns for killing people then we can blame pencils for missspelled words. :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

deerblazer93 said:


> i heard a saying a while back from some one that said if we blame guns for killing people then we can blame pencils for missspelled words. :beer:


And spoons for making Rosie O'Donnell fat!


----------

